
Oh IPv6, Where Art Thou - daenney
https://labs.spotify.com/2015/11/05/oh-ipv6-where-art-thou/
======
api
/ kicks Amazon, Google, and Azure repeatedly.

The "rest of the cloud" mostly supports it but those three are dragging their
heels. Amazon is the only one to have any support at all at the gateway level.

Does anyone know if they are even working on it? Google surprises me most of
all.

------
breakingcups
I liked this article since it appeared honest, realistic and had humor.
Thanks.

------
fulafel
Shouln't everyone just be doing dual stack with real IPv6 + NATted IPv4 for
the forseeable future? What's the point of T-Mobile trying to do CLAT/PLAT?

~~~
p1mrx
When you have millions of customers, you start running into the limits of
private IPv4 address space. Before deploying IPv6, T-Mobile was using
25.0.0.0/8 (assigned to the UK Ministry of Defence) for the internal side of
their IPv4 NAT.

~~~
api
Bogarting unadvertised IPv4 space is common. A lot of people don't understand
that it's not just public IP space that is in short supply in IPv4. IPv4 also
has inadequate space to number large private networks in a non-conflicting
manner. Causes all kinds of crazy headaches with VPNs and distributed networks
too... try linking two sites that both use 10.0.0.0/16 sometime. It's hell.

------
kafeinnet
Fun fact: labs.spotify.com has no IPv6.

------
suprjami
Just turn off IPv4 and the problem will quickly solve itself. IPv6 day 6/6/16.

